# If You Had the Power to Change Your Weight...



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

In some of my WG stories I've made on dA, I give a couple of my characters the uncanny ability to change their size and weight in the most unusual predicaments. But I always wondered, what would it be like to have that kind of power?
And I thought, "This would make for a good thread." 

*So, if you had the power to change your size and shape what would you want to do with it and how big would you want to be?*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 6, 2010)

My perfect or ideal size/ weight would be a 14/16 ( US sizes). 

I like my shape as it is very voluptuous, but I would probably like firmer boobs, but who wouldn't, lol.

I am currently a size 22.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 6, 2010)

That was probably not the kind of answer you wanted, but you did ask.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Shosh said:


> That was probably not the kind of answer you wanted, but you did ask.



Na, it's fine really 
Don't worry about it, you are entitled to you're own opinion and that's fine with me.

But what else would you do with that ability? Something you always wanted to do when your super-fat or slim?


----------



## mercy (Jul 6, 2010)

I think if I had the ability, I'd choose to be thinner during the day (maybe around 130lbs - just so I can have more energy, be a bit more confident and get more done) and then crank it up the other way in my own time. I've always been intrigued as to what it would be like to be some insanely massive weight, such as 500lbs, just for one day.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I felt the most beautiful about 2 sizes less than I am now, but the biggest thing I would do would be to shift weight around differently, not necessarily lose any. It gets frustrating to try to find clothes that fit my shape, even if I can technically find them to fit my size.

Of course, I get tired of women morphing themselves into whatever is currently socially acceptable as beautiful or sexy, whether it's through temporary means [like everyone having to have hairless genitals that look like a pedophile's dream] or more permanent things [breast surgery, butt implants, hymen reconstruction - okay, last one, not so permanent ]. I'd rather we have a bigger variety of shapes and sizes that are accommodated and viewed as beautiful rather than narrowing our natural variety to fit some "standard".


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with Sweet Tooth...I liked my body about 100lbs. ago. I was a really good pear...all hips and ass. I so want that back. So yes I'd like to shift my weight around so I can be more of my pearself again.


----------



## lozonloz (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd have bigger boobs. MUCH bigger boobs. And replace some fat with some muscle so I could run around more.

My measurements are 48-44-60 so I would really really like some big boobs to give me an hourglass figure.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 6, 2010)

If just for one day, I'd like to be fit. I don't mean Mr. Universe, I-can't-put-my-arms-flat-at-my-side-because-of-all-the-rippling-muscles fit, just kind of proportionately tone and slim...maybe that awesome "sex-V" thing that some guys have with their abs. As vain as it sounds, I want to be able to wear a tanktop, or even go shirtless, without being self-conscious about it. To know that other people might be checking me out, or that I'm turning heads. It's an egotistic and stupid dream...


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd be 200 lbs again and lose the excess weight gained during my illness last year when depression practically killed my immunity and energy. 250-ish is not a bad weight and I carry it well because of my height. I just find it frustrating when i shop for clothing. XXL is ridiculously big and XL is too tight for me.  It pisses me off even more when idiotic clerks at Big & Tall shops get me shit that's WAY too big.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm like others. I's like to be able to decide what weight I want to be and where I want to wear it at any given time


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 6, 2010)

definately bigger penis...


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 6, 2010)

I would probably stay around 300 but make myself a ridiculous hourglass.
like r i d i c u l o u s!
Jessica Rabbit on SWOLE.


And DEFINITELY a bigger penis

haha


True


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> I would probably stay around 300 but make myself a ridiculous hourglass.
> like r i d i c u l o u s!
> Jessica Rabbit on SWOLE.
> 
> ...



I'd totally be the same.
Maybe around 250 actually.
But that Jessica Rabbit body shape is BANGIN'!

And the bigger penis would totally be a bonus


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd probably add another 75-100, concentrated on the lower body and belly.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 7, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> definately bigger penis...



Lol, that just made my day!
That deserves some rep


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 7, 2010)

Probably drop 100 or so lbs and firm up a bit. Pure vanity probably more than anything else..


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2010)

Take 150lbs away and move it around so i'm not just all belly. I'd also shrink my arms up a bit cuz the batwings get in the way sometimes. i felt best when i mid to high 200's so maybe more like 75 more lbs not 150 is more accurate... but then again i don't remember being under 200lbs.. it'd like to try that on. Oh and one more morph i'd do is shrink my feet. It's hard having such HUGE feet for finding cute shoes


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

mercy said:


> I think if I had the ability, I'd choose to be thinner during the day (maybe around 130lbs - just so I can have more energy, be a bit more confident and get more done) and then crank it up the other way in my own time. I've always been intrigued as to what it would be like to be some insanely massive weight, such as 500lbs, just for one day.



I know you mean no offense, but "insanely massive" isn't the most sensitive way to put things when you consider so many people on this site do weigh 500 lbs and well above, myself included until not so long ago. I understand if weighing that much is outside your realm of imagination and the thought of it is crazy to you, but maybe there's a better way to word it?

If I had "magic pill" capabilities to instantly change my weight, I'd totally go thin.. not rail thin, but athletic with a nice rack. My FA husband wouldn't be pleased, but since we're talking hypothetically, it's all good. I would run, enroll in dance classes, and max out my credit card on a new wardrobe.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd add a nice even mix of muscle and fat onto me to the point where I could go into a store and find pants that fit perfectly off the rack. Would probably only need 15-25 pounds to do so, I guess.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd knock off 40 pounds, get rid of the excess skin I have going on, and make it so I'd never gain weight again. 200 pounds would be a good size for me. I'd also redistribute the weight some, because a pear shaped man is just odd.


----------



## mercy (Jul 7, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I know you mean no offense, but "insanely massive" isn't the most sensitive way to put things when you consider so many people on this site do weigh 500 lbs and well above, myself included until not so long ago. I understand if weighing that much is outside your realm of imagination and the thought of it is crazy to you, but maybe there's a better way to word it?



Yeah, you're right and I apologise for that. I should have said "a weight that seems totally unimaginable in relation to my current weight" or something along those lines. No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## Tad (Jul 7, 2010)

Like some of the others I'm sure I'd alternate.....would be fairly thin some of the time and maybe join some old-timer's sports leagues, but there would be times where I'd go huge, and increase it from there.... I don't know if I'd ever spend much time at my current compromise size.


----------



## calauria (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like to be from 170-200 lbs. again. I gained a lot of weight when I went through a severe depression. I've actually forget that I've gone through it, but I still think at the present, I still go in and out of it. I don't know how to explain it other than when I do go through it, I feel like a zombie, like my soul is gone, dead, like I'm a shell just walking around.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd make myself more muscular. lol


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Jul 7, 2010)

I would put on about 140 lbs, and shift my weight so that I'm much more bottom heavy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

jellybellyrolls said:


> I would put on about 140 lbs, and shift my weight so that I'm much more bottom heavy.



Thank God I wasn't the only one to add weight. :blush:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 8, 2010)

mercy said:


> I think if I had the ability, I'd choose to be thinner during the day (maybe around 130lbs - just so I can have more energy, be a bit more confident and get more done) and then crank it up the other way in my own time. I've always been intrigued as to what it would be like to be some insanely massive weight, such as 500lbs, just for one day.





ThatFatGirl said:


> I know you mean no offense, but "insanely massive" isn't the most sensitive way to put things when you consider so many people on this site do weigh 500 lbs and well above, myself included until not so long ago. I understand if weighing that much is outside your realm of imagination and the thought of it is crazy to you, but maybe there's a better way to word it?
> 
> If I had "magic pill" capabilities to instantly change my weight, I'd totally go thin.. not rail thin, but athletic with a nice rack. My FA husband wouldn't be pleased, but since we're talking hypothetically, it's all good. I would run, enroll in dance classes, and max out my credit card on a new wardrobe.



So you two want to be more _experimental_ with that power while many on the thread thinks they should go down to an ideal weight. No offense to anybody, it's just that I'm fascinated (even though that sounds corny) by what everyone thinks. 
While some want to lose a few dress sizes, shape themselves, or get some muscle tone, others want to experience what a new size would feel like whether bigger or thinner. 
I'd love to hear more from all of you people, tey to be a little more creative and specific though, it's your power.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been 400 lbs, and I didn't care for it. It's probably been 34 years since I was last 200 lbs, so that IS experimental for me.


----------



## madisonaikers (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow this is the perfect question for me....I think about that all the time. Ideally I would love to be 600 or so pounds ( now honestly, that's all in my head, having never been 600 pounds before, who knows how i would feel about it when i get there, chances are I would love it and want more, lol, but there is the other side of it too and maybe I wouldn't be happy ( although I cannot imagine that))


One of the biggest reasons that I started gaining is because as I sat there at around 250 pounds, playing with the fat on my body, I realized that if I loved my body and my fat at that weight, how much I would love even more of it, how much more fun I would have playing with more of it, etc.

Now to fully answer your question, for as much as it would be easy to just be able to have the power at any point to change my weight and add on weight that easily. I have to admit, half the fun of gaining is the actual process of gaining in itself. I have always loved eating and there has never denied myself anything as far as food. However I have to say that really really being glutinous and allowing myself to really be lazy is really a lot of fun. Being able to watch the shape of my body change little by little is so awesome as well. While it would be very easy to just flip a switch and get to my goal weight, it really would take away the journey and the journey is a lot of the fun.

I will admit though, in a second I would use the power to change where on my body the fat goes. My belly has a very easy time adding weight to it, sometimes I feel as though everything I eat just piles on the pounds to my belly, with some small changes everywhere else. I would love to have the ability to be able to pick where I want the fat to go as I go along. I would love more fat in my arms and thighs, in my butt  and back and just a tiny tiny bit less in my face. LOL its a women thing I think, I would never say that I was unhappy with having a slight FAT face, but I would prefer as I would say most women do a little bit thinner of a face.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2010)

I think about this exact topic on occasion. I would love to be able to change my body for the situation. Like, if I'm seeing some old pals from high school that haven't seen me in years, dropping down to 115- 120 lbs would be nice. Sometimes I would like to be heavier too, with my weight distributed nicely, with perky, large breasts, a sexy bubbly butt, and curvaceous legs and stomach. I wish I could just turn a dial and change my body shape at any given moment.


----------



## mercy (Jul 8, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> I'd love to hear more from all of you people, tey to be a little more creative and specific though, it's your power.



You want specifics? Here are specifics:

When I'm at work, on a night-out, visiting parents or friends, etc, I'd like to be a bit thinner. Average sized I guess. Maybe 140lbs? The reasons for this are multiple... partly because it's easier to be energetic at that weight, partly because you have a better range of clothing choices, partly because other people have a negative reaction to fat and partly because I'd probably feel more confident at that weight. 

However... I have a fascination with being fat. So if I was home alone, I'd experiment. First try seeing what an extra 40 or 50 pounds feels and looks like. Would it mean bursting out of my clothes? Would I feel noticeably heavier from such a fast transformation? How would it change the shape of my body? What would the process feel like? All questions I'd like an answer to.

After that, I'd experiment with different sizes... 300lbs, 400lbs, 500lbs, 600lbs... if this magic power can be reversed at any time, why not take it all the way up to immobility, just to see what it feels and looks like? 

At some point, if I could work up the courage, I'd like to step outside the house and see how strangers would react to me at 400lbs or more. Would people be openly critical? Would it cause logistical problems, moving around shops and such? Would people stare? If these things happened to me at present, I'd be mortified, but if I had some magic power that could induce the effect, I guess I'd be far more interested in those reactions than offended by them. 

In all honesty, it's one of my favourite fantasies, the idea that you could go as big as you want without having to face the consequences. So yes, I have thought about it a lot. I'd like to know, for example, what weight I'd have to be before my belly reaches my knees, or at what weight I'd be too big for the chairs I have in my garden. To be honest, having this ability would be like having the best home entertainment system ever: I'd probably never want to leave the house.

Probably a good thing I don't then.


----------



## Tad (Jul 8, 2010)

Mercy, I really like your final two sentences--that pretty much sums it up for me too! Sadly can't rep you yet.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Tad said:


> Mercy, I really like your final two sentences--that pretty much sums it up for me too! Sadly can't rep you yet.



I will though XD
She and madisonaikers had basically the same ideas. I have a feeling they're not going to stop thinking about this topic for a long time


----------



## madisonaikers (Jul 9, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> I will though XD
> She and madisonaikers had basically the same ideas. I have a feeling they're not going to stop thinking about this topic for a long time



I have been thinking about this topic for a long time so your right I cant imagine it stopping any time soon, the only difference is i never want to lose weight, i always am thinking of gaining


----------



## Rosie (Jul 11, 2010)

If I could change my weight, I'd make myself about 110 lbs.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 13, 2010)

I might drop a few pounds,like ten or twenty. *shrugs*


----------



## Brenda (Jul 13, 2010)

Depends on what day you asked me but today I would be 175 lbs if I could change my weight with no drawbacks like loose skin and dieting.


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 14, 2010)

i'm only really little lol but i'd luv to be around 150-200 during the day and maybe just over that at night...that would be cool


----------



## Peter the Eater (Jul 16, 2010)

If I had to change it once, I would probably want to gain about 40 lbs, that what I am trying to gain right now (I'm at 185).

If I could change it whenever, I would probably like to be down 20 lbs or so when I am busy and I need to be active, otherwise I would like to be 250 maybe larger. I would probably experiment until I found a weight I love. Most of that weight would go to my belly


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd make myself a bit more muscular. Otherwise, I'm kind of happy with myself. I'm happy at 300 lbs.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 16, 2010)

i'd put 300-400 lbs on top of me this coming sunday


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 16, 2010)

I see what you're saying, sir.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm fine where I am. I've been more and I was fine with that as well - fluctuations are just part of my deal. 

The only reason I'd ever think "smaller" would be for comfort if I was having some issue (like when my back was really bad, etc) - but even then, it's just "smaller" - not small. I'm good with me... nothing needs alterations.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 17, 2010)

I would take 100 lbs from around my entire body and distribute it evenly to my boobs and ass cheeks.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wish I could convert 20 pounds into muscle


----------



## phoenix92901 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd get rid of about 70% of my belly and firm up my boobs (gravity is a BITCH!!!!)


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2010)

I would love to go back to being a size 26-28 more imporantly would love to have my health back to where it was back then hmm or even a size 32 would be great somedays 

although I have to say I have always been content to be myself at any size I dont want to change it that much overall just a little


----------



## orin (Jul 17, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> I'd have bigger boobs. MUCH bigger boobs. And replace some fat with some muscle so I could run around more.
> 
> My measurements are 48-44-60 so I would really really like some big boobs to give me an hourglass figure.



DAYUM !!! thats nice ... some squats will get those leg muscles up


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 17, 2010)

I wish my stomach was more tighter, and my arms were more defined and slightly less thick. I'm fine with everything else, I love my T&A. I wish I could go back to being a 12 or 14 instead of 18. I don't want to be thin and lose these curves.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd like to be taller! At least of "average" height so I wouldn't have to hem my clothes all the time! Oh, and I'd also want more of an hour glass shape. I'm currently 4 feet 11-1/2 inches and apple shaped. So difficult to find clothes that fit properly. As for weight, I'd stick around my current (258 pounds) maybe move it down to 230 or so. Yup, that would be perfect!


----------



## Myn (Jul 17, 2010)

The way I see it, I do have the power to change my weight - it's just a power that works very, very slowly.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Jul 19, 2010)

My ideal weight for myself has always been 190 pounds! So that would be my weight and I would still have curves, I already have the breast and bootay...just need less waist to define them both.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Jul 19, 2010)

Myn said:


> The way I see it, I do have the power to change my weight - it's just a power that works very, very slowly.



I like this and I totally agree!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 21, 2010)

Myn said:


> The way I see it, I do have the power to change my weight - it's just a power that works very, very slowly.



Haha! I gotta give you some rep for that one!


----------



## Myn (Jul 21, 2010)

*g* I'll treasure it always.


----------

